# Post your pics of wild animals



## ChiKat (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's see your pictures of animals in their natural habitats!

Here are mine from when I went to Costa Rica this past summer:


----------



## terryo (Feb 2, 2011)

Your pictures are great Katie. The closest I ever came to a wild animal is at the Zoo, except for Abby, my monkey, and she wasn't wild.


----------



## Isa (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics Katie 
The only pic I have of a "wild" animal is a pic of a groundhog that lives under my shed lol


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I love this one it looks like they are kissing and I like how its focused on the flower for some reason.









I've got more I just need to find them LOL


----------



## dolfanjack (Feb 2, 2011)

These big horn sheep were grazing 20 yards off of I-84 in eastern Oregon. These animals have since been trapped and removed to a more isolated area. The Oregon dept. of trans. considered them a traffic danger.


----------



## Madortoise (Feb 5, 2011)

A great white Egret that came to our Koi pond...did not allow me to photograph it. It was quite an experience. When I got within 5', it scoffed at me, spread his wings as if to say "I dare you" and flew off. I was intimidated by its beauty and dignity...I should have let it have my dad's $10,000 Koi, right?


----------



## Cfr200 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Kure island*

I took these pictures when I was living on Kure Island in the mid 80s. The island is located about 1200 miles NW of Honolulu. It used to be a Coast Guard LORAN station with a crew of about 18 people. It was a very interesting place with lots of wildlife. Sorry about the quality I did not have a very good camera then.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2011)

Just one reason I love Florida!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 7, 2011)

GOPHER TORTOISE! Im jealous I haven't seen one in years this is the closest I've gotten 
LOL


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2011)

I was so excited when I saw her, I was on the 3rd floor and grabbed my camera and ran out to get some pics of her. I don't see them nearly as often as I used too unfortunately


----------

